# NCEES S1 sample exam errors



## knelli (Mar 4, 2008)

I had posted this in the CE - Struct forum originally:

Hi,

As going through the new sample exam I have found several errors

Question 109: Two way shear of footing. Uses Phi = 0.85. Shouldn't Phi = 0.75 for shear?

Question 117: Height of wall is not given.

Question 125: Length of beam not given.

Question 530: Shrinkage equation in the answer is given for Non moisture controlled unit. Question indicates moisture controlled unit

FYI, New Eratta will be posted soon!

Question 109 is already posted as an eratta

Here is an email I received from NCEES:

Thanks for contacting us regarding the Structural I Sample Questions &amp; Solutions 2008. Due to us receiving several inquiries regarding sample questions, the Structural Committee reviewed the Sample Book this past weekend, and we will be posting an errata sheet on our website soon. The committee did find an error in the particular problems you submitted:

#117 – the height of the wall should have been given as 8’-6” in the problem statement

#125 – the length of the beam should have been given as 30’-0” in the problem statement

#530 – the total linear drying shrinkage of CMU determined in accordance w/ ASTM C426 is missing from problem statement

Due to the recent code changes, the Structural Committee had several tasks – update the hundreds of questions in the exam bank to the new codes, update exams to the new codes, and produce a new Sample Exam. The Structural Committee wanted this Sample Exam to be available for potential examinees in time for the April 2008 exams, and it seems that some omissions were made in the rush to have it available. Be assured that the committee is working hard to produce an errata sheet, and it should be available shortly.

Regards,

Gary

Gary N. Alford, P. E.

Exam Development Engineer

NCEES


----------



## vane_gator (Mar 4, 2008)

I wonder how many errors due to the code changes there will be on the exam itself.......


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2008)

vane_gator said:


> I wonder how many errors due to the code changes there will be on the exam itself.......


If you suspect that there is an error on the exam you have a limited-time opportunity to submit comments in the form of a questionairre through a NCEES portal (at the NCEES website).

I wouldn't get wound up over 'errors' at this point - just do you best to kick it come exam time.

JR


----------



## buening (Aug 6, 2008)

Has anyone found any errors on the NCEES SEII sample exam in the bridge section? I find it odd that there are 17 pages of errata for building problems and nothing for bridges. I still have yet to take the practice exam, but thought I'd ask ahead of time


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 2, 2008)

I noticed the errors when I was studying for the April exam. The questions are the same as the previous version, so I think they just missed a few changes due to updates in the code. I would hope that they would take more time in verifying the solutions for the exam than they did in putting together the practice problems.


----------



## knelli (Sep 3, 2008)

There are *15* pages of errata posted on the NCEES website for the S1 practice exam! Last spring, I found the errata 2 days before the exam, it had not been posted too much earlier.

http://www.ncees.org/exams/study_materials...truc_errata.pdf

Good luck!!


----------

